# What cubes respond to Maru Lubricant well?



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 13, 2010)

My dad was in China recently and bought me a Dayan GuHong, Maru Lubricant, and a LL Super Floppy cube and sent it since he won't be back for a while. It's supposed to come in this week, and I was wondering about two things.

1. What cubes respond well to Maru Lubricant? (2x2s, 3x3's, and 'minxes only)

2. I've heard that GuHong's aren't very good when it's not lubed. Is this true? Furthermore, would it be more beneficial to use Maru lube or Jig-A-Loo?

Thanks a bunch.

- Saber


----------



## Lynrax (Jul 13, 2010)

i only know that maru is like gold for the v cubes


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2010)

well maru lube certainly likes my maru 4x4 other than that don't know


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 13, 2010)

maru lube on the gu hong is the best thing ever!!!! it makes it REALLY light and smooth the only problem is that the lube dries out in like 3-4 days so u have to re-lube it often


----------



## radmin (Jul 13, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> maru lube on the gu hong is the best thing ever!!!! it makes it REALLY light and smooth the only problem is that the lube dries out in like 3-4 days so u have to re-lube it often




I agree, after the second time I just put 2 short sprays of jigaloo in 4 edges and worked it in a long time. It went right back to being fast again.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried maru lube in my gu hong, it felt like it was too lubed if that makes sense, after a day or two I re-lube it with jig-a-loo and its great now


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2010)

maru cubes probably?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

AV
F2
MF8 SQ1
A2 (holy ****)
SS 2x2
Maru 4x4
VCube 5

Those are just the ones I've really used it on. And it's _amazing_


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2010)

GuHong cube!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 14, 2010)

How would it do in my ghosthand? Also how many cubes can you lube per bottle?


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> How would it do in my ghosthand? Also how many cubes can you lube per bottle?



id say a lot. i use about 2 or 3 drops of the stuff on my cube so it should last quite a while


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 14, 2010)

@Everybody - So it seems that Maru Lube is very good in the GuHong, huh? Good thing I got it.  So by the looks of it I should probably lube it first with maru lube, and then re-lube it with Jig-A-Loo. Thanks. 

Also, is there any alternative methods of putting maru lube in a cube aside from pouring it straight from the bottle? 

My hand shakes _alot_ when I am pouring in some lube for my cubes, and proof of this is when I used Rubik's brand cube lube, my finger slipped and the syringe squirted all the lube in. :fp

Also, how do you measure "drops" if you pour it out of the bottle? Thanks.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @Everybody
> 
> My hand shakes _alot_ when I am pouring in some lube for my cubes, and proof of this is when I used Rubik's brand cube lube, my finger slipped and the syringe squirted all the lube in. :fp
> 
> Also, how do you measure "drops" if you pour it out of the bottle? Thanks.



pop a piece out like usual and lay the bottle flat on the cubbies put the end right onto the core and squeeze and for measuring drops just count each drop that comes out lol pretty simple


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, the bottle is squeeze-able? I didn't know that, I thought this was like a glass bottle or something. :fp Thanks.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Oh, the bottle is squeeze-able? I didn't know that, I thought this was like a glass bottle or something. :fp Thanks.



haha no its just thin plastic  and no problem


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

anyone know if maru lube is good for the Fii?????


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 14, 2010)

No, it will completely ruin your cube if you put it in there.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 14, 2010)

haha, i like maru lube in my lan lan 2x2, FII, AV, and maru 4x4, it didnt work well on my vcube 5 but im pretty sure i just need to clean it out. oh and it works well on my AIII-F too


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> No, it will completely ruin your cube if you put it in there.



sarcasm :confused:



Mitch15 said:


> i like maru lube in my lan lan 2x2



it didnt really do much to one of my lan lans probably because i dont use that one  ill on try it on the one i actually use


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jul 14, 2010)

It works well on my Edison cube.
But, some cubes got WORSE after the Maru lube.
Can't remember which ones.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > @Everybody
> ...



There's another way. Although it might only work for the GuHong. Because the gap in between the two adjacent edges, corner, and center piece is bigger.
Drip some drops into one of them gaps.


----------



## Jani (Jul 14, 2010)

I've tried

MF8 sq-1
Maru 4x4
Lanlan 2x2
C4U 3x3x4 and 3x3x5
F2
^
works great

not so great in:
A3F (yea, it sounds like F2 now)
V-cube families
QJ megaminx

My guhong will come in 2 days


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

so i just cleaned out my Fii and put some maru lube in it. it made it feel really smooth and frictionless, but i dont really like it that much :/ its faster now but i prefer crc on it


----------



## raodkill (Jul 14, 2010)

For Fii the best lube is a CRAZY amount of jigaloo... lol im not kidding. makes it feel awesome


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 16, 2010)

Holy crap... the first time I used this stuff I must not have used it right, because I put some more into my Maru 4x4 and it's... can anyone say liquid gold?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got my GuHong yesterday, assembled, fiddled with tensions, and (as everyone has said before) it sucked.... but with a bunch of jig-a-loo and a bit of maru, it's a decent/good cube. Thanks for the help!


----------

